# تجهيزات البنت قبل العرس ...باالصور



## وليم تل (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوعنا هو تجهيزات البنت قبل العرس التي تشغل بال البنت كثيرا

ملابس للعروسه 
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
أحدث الملابس النسائية وآخر الموضات


8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
ملابس ماركات عالمية


8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
ثياب نوم وملابس داخلية آخر الموضات وأجملها

8
8
8
8
8
8

مكياج

8
8
8
8
8
8

مستحضرات العناية بالبشرة

8
8
8
8
8
8


أجمل الكوشات أنواع متعدده 

8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8

كل هذا 
لن نتكلم عنه 
مع أنه يهم كثير من البنات ويتم التركيز عليه 

يهمنا أن نتكلم عن الواجب على الأهل أن يهتموا به وهو أهم من هذا الذي هو تجهيز البنت لمسؤولية البيت أن تكون أحد دعائم البيت الأساسية وركن قوي
وأم بالمستقبل تعرف حقوق الزوج وتعرف كيف تدير بيتها وتربّي أبنائها وتكون سند ومساعد للزوج لحفظ عش الزوجية 
ناضجة العقل غير سفيهه ولاتفكيرها طفولي 

لأن فترة الطفولة ولت وكبر سنها الآن وهي سوف تصبح زوجة لتعرف معنى الزواج حق المعرفة وإدراكها مدى أهمية رابطة الزواج فهو عقد وميثاق غليظ , إن لم يعلمّوها أهلها يجب هي أن تسعى بتثقيف نفسها لتثبت مدى مقدرتها على نجاح هذا الزواج وأن تتحلى بالصبر 

الام مدرسة إذا أعددتها *** أعددت شعباً طيب الاعراقِ
الأم أستاذ الأساتذة الأولى *** شغلت مآثرهم مدى الآفاقِ 


فللأسف بعض الأهل يركزّون على المظاهر كثيراً وتجهيز البنت في أحلى صورة ولكن يقل أو ينعدم التوجيه السليم لهذه الحياة الزوجيه المقبله عليها البنت فتكون نتيجتها خلافات مستمرة وقد يكون في شهر العسل 
سوف نتكلم عن صور من بعض تجهيزات البنت وكيف كان تجهيزها :
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8

صورة 1 : 

وهي صورة مشرقة حسنة :

بنت علمّوها أهلها ونصحوها وأعطوها خبرتهم الحسنة بحقوق الزوج وأحتياج البنت للصبر على الحياة الزوجية وإنها سوف تجد مصاعب وصعوبة تفاهم بينها وبين زوجها الذي لاتعرفه من قبل ويختلف طبعه عن طبعها وقد يكون تفكيره يختلف عن تفكيرها 

وإنهم لن يصلوا إلى أعلى درجات التفاهم إلا بعد مرور خمس سنوات من زواجهم فعليها بالصبر والتفاهم والتحاور وأمتصاص المشاكل وعدم تضخيمها وحلّها 
وإن المشاكل شيء عادي في الحياة الزوجية ولايعني تحطمها وأنتهائها وعلمّوها منذ إن كانت في بيتهم أن تكون ربة بيت كاملة يُعتمد عليها لأنها كانت تساعد أمها من قبل وعلّموها الطبخ ومايتطلب عندما يأتي ضيوف لهم وعلمّوها كيف تربّي أبنائها وتهتم فيهم وتصبر عليهم 

صورة 2 :

بنت تم تجهيزها بكل الملابس وآخر التسريحات والمكياج ... الخ ولكن نسوا أهلها أن يثقفوها ثقافة الصبر والتحمل في الزواج نشب خلاف بينها وبين زوجها خلال ساعات أنتهى بالذهاب لبيت بابا في أي وقت في أول أسبوع من شهر العسل !!!!

صورة 3 :

هذه الصورة سمعتها من برنامج وهي قصص واقعية وهي :

بنت تتزوج لاتعرف حتى تعمل القهوة  وبنت آخرى لاتعرف حتى تعمل الشاي ( حتى أكياس ليبتون تجعلها في ماء ساخن لاتعرف لأنها لم تعملها في عمرها قط في بيتهم ) 

صورة 4 :

بنت تشترط الخادمة قبل الزواج لأنها لاتعرف أي شيء ليس عندنا إعتراض على هذه الصورة في أعتمادها على الخادمه فقد تكون أحياناً حاجة للبيت عند البنت الموظفة ولكن يجب على البنت على الأقل أن تعرف كيف تمشّي نفسها عند مرض أو سفر الخادمة مثلاً ويكون عندها خلفيه لطهي الطعام ومايلزم من رعاية البيت فالخادمة ليست دائمة لها وحتى لاتحرج نفسها وزوجها إذا أتاه ضيوف عليهم مثلاً عليها أن تعرف عمل القهوة على أقل شيء


صورة 5 :

بنت تتفق مع زوجها الشاب الصغير إنها لمدة سنة كاملة سوف تحضر أكل من بيت أهلها الذي تعمله خادمتهم وبعد السنة ممكن تتعلم من كتاب مثل ( كتاب أبله نظيرة كما في مسرحية المتزوجون وبعد قرائته عملت له دجاجه محنطة ووضعت بدل الملح صابون ملابس سائل هذا كان في المسرحيه ) 

صورة 6 :

بنت يأتيها طفل لاتحسن تنظيفه وترضعه من حليب صناعي ولاتنظفه وإذا كان عندهم خادمة رمته عليها وإن لم يكن عندهم خادمة القمته حليب صناعي يمص منه ( على طريقة أخدم نفسك بنفسك  )

(help yourself by yourself )

صورة 7 : 

بنت تأتيها نصائح من أهلها أو من غيرهم تأمرها بالعناد وفرض رأيها على الزوج ومخالفته حتى تكون كلمتها هي الماشية علمّوها أن تكون مجادلة لاتنصاع لكثير من الأوامر وتتطلب وتتغلى وتزعل وعلى أقل كلمة ومشاجرة تذهب إلى اهلها الذين يوؤنها ويناصرونها ظالمة أو مظلومة بدل الأصلاح 


والموضوع هو كان عن تجهيزات البنت لأن تجهيزات البنت تشغل حيز كبير وأهتمام هذا تذكير بما هو أهم منه وهو تهيئة بنت واعية بمسؤولياتها ومعرفة مكانها كأم بالمستقبل
والتي ستؤهلها لتحمل الأعباء الأسرية وتحمل مسؤولية إعداد جيل صالح ​


----------



## rana1981 (21 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا ومميز يا وليم​*


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع  اكتر من رااااااااااااااااائع وقيم

شكراااااااااااااا ليك يا وليم

اتمنى كل المشرقين  على الجواز

يقروا الموضوع ده  للاستفاده​


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع بغاية الروعة اخي وليم

شكرااااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 فبراير 2009)

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا 
يستحق التقييم
وفيه معلومات قيمة نتمني من الاهالي انهم يوعوا بناتهم قبل الزوج
ويعرفوهم معني الحياة الزوجيه 

وميرسي يا وليم
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## وليم تل (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا rana
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (27 فبراير 2009)

حقا الروعة من روعتك
كاندى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع حلو كتييييييييييييييييير يا وليم*


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (27 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع مفيد




شكرا على الموضوع ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (1 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رااااااااائع ويستاهل التقييم  شكرا ليك يا وليم

ربنا يرعاك ​*


----------



## وليم تل (4 مارس 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (6 مارس 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
نيفين رمزى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
وتقيمك للموضوع
مودتى​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مارس 2009)

*مرسي علي المعلومات المفيدة والموضوع المميز يا استاذ وليم
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (9 مارس 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى
كوكى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

*



موضوع جميل جدااااااا
تسلم ايدك وليم
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا بوسى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (16 مارس 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
الانبا ونس
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
وشكرا على تقيمك للموضوع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا راجعة ليسوع
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
بريسكلا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------

